# Enough Snow for Commando Run on 4/30?



## jn_freedman (Nov 28, 2004)

I've unforntately missed an enitre year of skiing (ski days = 0) and want to repent via Commando Run in late/late April

I have an oppourntity to come in from DC to do a bit of backcountry. Does anyone know/think/assume that there will still be enough snow to do it?

Thanks,
JNF


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*Commando*

Well...
with 100+ " of snow prob be some lying around. Might want to start early enough to be on top of Vile by oh say 0900 am. Unless you like skiing knee deep oatmeal!


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

yep, like whip said, start early, if it didnt freeze you will be in for a long day in dangerous snow. have fun, be safe.


----------

